# Masters Of The Air (Apple TV+)



## OceanBonfire (12 Oct 2019)

> Apple launches in-house studio with 'Band of Brothers'/'The Pacific' follow-Up
> 
> 'Masters of the Air,' which was originally developed for HBO, will be the third story in the WWII saga from Steven Spielberg and Tom Hanks — and the first show the tech giant will actually own.
> 
> ...



https://deadline.com/2019/10/apple-masters-of-the-air-steven-spielberg-tom-hanks-gary-goetzman-wwii-limited-series-don-miller-1202757249/

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/apple-launches-house-studio-band-brothers-pacific-follow-up-1246746


----------



## mariomike (12 Oct 2019)

It's a story worth telling. Especially considering of all the branches of the American armed forces, only their submarine crews in the Pacific had a higher fatality rate. 

( The Canadian survival rate in Bomber Command was only matched on either side by the German submarine crews. )


----------

